# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مصطلحات شباب الزمن ده

## البركان الهادئ

*فيتامين (واو) يعني الواسطة
اندومي :الولد المبرم شعرو
شامبيون:مبالغة 
مركب الوصلات : الزول الشبكتو ما بتطش خالص
عامل زغبير : يعني زائغ
اعمل عبد السلام حميدة ياخ : سلم علينا
عندو جمال فرفور معناها عندو صلعة
عبد القابض= ماسك في الدنيا قوي
حمد الريح : كب الشتات
برعي دفع الله دي واضحة مادايرة شر
الفاتح جبرا: يعني فتحت لينا
التقلية :الزول التغيان
بشكة = فردة : صديق
حناك =انسان كلامه حلو ويخش الراس على طول
دبيب = الولد اللي يدخل الشات باسم بنت
مرطب = الغني وحالته مرتاحة
شفت = مفتح :انسان يعرف اي شي
مسطح = فارة = طيرة = ما ناقش = كيسه فاضي : انسان ما يفهم اي شي
ركبه التونسية = دقسته : يعني غشيته او خدعته
ربة : حفلة
الحاجة دي دسيسة = كاسرة فيني ضلع = قاطعة فيني عرق = 
كاسر فيني ربس : تعجبني مرة
اتجدعت : انبسطت وروقت
عاضة : بايخة
ضحاكات = الفلوس
هواه قايم = فلسطين : مفللللللللس
فاكة منه = ضارب سلك = لافي صينية : مجنون
شديدة = شرط للأرض : البنت الحلوة
اتلحس : مات
سطالايت = راكب فيل : انسان سكران
اتفقع = اتسرق
رافعه القزاز : تقال للبنت المتكبرة اللي ما تعطي وجه
رمتالي = شماسي
شرحبيل = اذا واعدت انسان وما جاك
كرسي الشهيد : الكرسي الجنب السواق
كنبة شكرا : اخرمقعد في الحافلة
حبكانه : حب و ريدة
عمك : راجل كبير
عضة = تشومة = منجرية : اكل
حديدة : عربية او سيارة
قرض : بخيل
اب صفيحة : عسكري
اعمل نايم : انسى وما تشتغل بالموضوع
لاند كدر :رجلية او تمشي برجلك
كبس = جاء
جولة حول الدولة = عندي لفة
اتفكفك = شتت = اقطع وشك : امشي
مدردقة = ماشي الحال
دامة : بنت
10 قافلة : الولد الحلو
ماكل كباب : احوص
التعامل انجليزي = فارز عيشته :الشخص الوحيد والذي يحب الوحدة
دق جرس : شاكلني
ضباح : ( ضبحني ليك ضبحة) يعني فكاها فيني او كضب علي
قداد = براي : كثير الكلام
hp تقيل : حب تقيييييييييل
color ولا ما color : البت دي سمحة ولا ما سمحة
سليرون ولا انتل : يعني جماله طبيعي ولا مضروب
عايزة كي بورد تقيل ولا alt+ctrl+delete : يعني بت راسها خفيف ولا عايز ليهو حنك تقيل

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------

